# Lock down 3rd set!



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

This is my 3rd time using the incubator! The first one wasn't good at all! No fan! I invested in one with fan and 2nd hatch was 79% hatch rate with a set of eggs that got shipped during a blizzard! This time I used the eggs from out side and my last candle all looked great with movement! Yay sure excited!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome. Good luck


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

As of right now I am not seeing the eggs move to much but I am still very hopeful! One day at a time when it comes to this!!!


----------

